# Bid? Just curious



## turnkey4099 (Aug 31, 2010)

20" DBH about 40-50 ft high.






Retaining wall in back is 4" high and the bank rises another foot or so.

Job is to remove tree and all brush, leave the stem rounds.

His plan is to park bucket truck and shredder on bank behind retaining wall, pull the brush up with ropes. He is the only local tree service here. Only job I saw him on had 2 cutters working and 1 or two groundies. Has a good reputation.

His bid is $850 - I accepted as I expected it to be higher. Is that in line or is it a bit low?

Harry K


----------



## tree md (Aug 31, 2010)

That would be way high for around here. Especially leaving the wood. I would have that tree on the ground in less than an hour without a bucket.


----------



## tree md (Aug 31, 2010)

OK, if he is having to take the brush over the wall then that is going to add to the time factor and difficulty. I think me and my guys could still have it done in an hour though.


----------



## tree md (Aug 31, 2010)

Hard to tell without looking the path of egress over really well. My guess is he bid it for a half day with his equipment. If he is the only show in town he can afford to charge a little more. In any event, as long as he is insured and reputable you are going the smart route rather than to hire a bunch of yo yos to do it.


----------



## dandandatreeman (Aug 31, 2010)

Imo that should include everything leaving your house. That's just me, and I have no idea what the dump fees are. From the pic I think MD id right on the time. Also agree on the yahoo thing.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 31, 2010)

MD has all valid points but I think that is really high $ for that tree.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 31, 2010)

tree md said:


> OK, if he is having to take the brush over the wall then that is going to add to the time factor and difficulty. I think me and my guys could still have it done in an hour though.



Right!


----------



## TrillPhil (Sep 1, 2010)

Im in Indianapolis... Removing all the wood, grinding the stump, Using a bucket truck and hiking the brush out of the back yard, anywhere from 6-700 if we've got alot of work. Right now the boss would do it for 325 because we have no work just about and were usually making 2500 a crew a day, down to 1500 just to get work. Usually we'd do it for 500ish.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay and dthanks. I was off-base on my estimates of cost. I based it on a bid I got way back when to do nothing but block down (or fall) a bigger tree leaving everything - $500. I passed and did the work myself taking a few calculated risks of collateral damage - didn't touch a thing except a fence that I had figured to hit anyhow (very junky).

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's gone...except for the big stuff. 2 hours, 1 cutter, 2 groundies. Roping and lifting the branches over the wall and brush with the bucket ate up a lot of time.

Harry K


----------



## flushcut (Sep 1, 2010)

You used the bucket as a crane or? But still nice work slay em while you got em and make that cheddar! In the end as long as the customer is happy it's all good.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 2, 2010)

tree md said:


> That would be way high for around here. Especially leaving the wood. I would have that tree on the ground in less than an hour without a bucket.



agreed high..


----------



## treeman75 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would have saved the fuel in the bucket and climbed it. I could climb it just as fast, it looks like a job where the clean up is most of the work. I would price it at 500-800 depending on the time of year and how busy I am. I am two weeks back now.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 2, 2010)

That tree is not even worthy of the bucket , if I was leaving the wood there maybe 600 depending on how bad I wanted it ....Seems like a waste to cut it down what are you really gaining, its a nice tree ...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 2, 2010)

The brush was the problem. Either drag it over 100 ft through a gate into the pasture or boost it over the wall and brush. The guy decided usign the bucket as a crane was the solution. He started at top and would rope 2-3 limbs, cut and hoist.

Why remove? A case of planting (me) in the wrong spot. I had that one planted along the drive way back in the late 70s. Early 80s decided on an addition and the tree had to go (about 4ft tall then). I moved it back there...well the addition called for a patio back there sunken about 4ft. The retaining wall and steps just visible in the first picture. I have known for over 10 years that the tree would have to go someday or the roots would break up the concrete retaining wall for the patio. 

Gonna miss it. Nice shade for the house/patio in the morning and on the yard in the afternoon. Dunno what I will do about the stump. No access for a big grinder. I may leave it or chop it out using some old chains.

Harry K


----------



## ctrees4$ (Sep 2, 2010)

If you can get a bucket to the tree why couldn't you get the chipper there?:monkey:


----------



## eastside (Sep 3, 2010)

around here, i would have put a bid in at $375-400. 2 guys (one climber, one ground) 3 hours, climb, drop, toss, and chip. use the wood dolly out the front for the rounds. thats a pretty standard price around here...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 3, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> The brush was the problem. Either drag it over 100 ft through a gate into the pasture or boost it over the wall and brush. The guy decided usign the bucket as a crane was the solution. He started at top and would rope 2-3 limbs, cut and hoist.
> 
> Why remove? A case of planting (me) in the wrong spot. I had that one planted along the drive way back in the late 70s. Early 80s decided on an addition and the tree had to go (about 4ft tall then). I moved it back there...well the addition called for a patio back there sunken about 4ft. The retaining wall and steps just visible in the first picture. I have known for over 10 years that the tree would have to go someday or the roots would break up the concrete retaining wall for the patio.
> 
> ...



If you have a 36" gate, then you can get a self propelled stump grinder through. If we couldn't get our grinder through the gate, then we would rent a manual small grinder and use that. It's a workout, but better than trying to saw it.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 3, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> If you can get a bucket to the tree why couldn't you get the chipper there?:monkey:



Bucket truck and chipper were on the bank behind the retaining wall (RR ties). Only access into the yard is through either one of two 4' gates.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 3, 2010)

BC WetCoast said:


> If you have a 36" gate, then you can get a self propelled stump grinder through. If we couldn't get our grinder through the gate, then we would rent a manual small grinder and use that. It's a workout, but better than trying to saw it.



Yep, tht is another option. I know a guy who has one, in fact he did a locust stump for me in the same yard several years ago.

Harry K


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 3, 2010)

What's the matter? You guys jealous of a better salesman? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone with a Vermeer 252 will be able to get to that stump.


----------

